# Ih 606



## english (Jul 4, 2010)

I just bought 100 acres. All wooded and am putting in fields.
I need a tractor to brush hog and run a disc for planting. There are some pretty steep hills around.

A friend is selling a IH 606, gas, 3500 hrs, with after market front end loader for 3500. Is this a good deal or can anyone tell me anything about these tractors?

Also, is there a better alternative or any recomendations for what tractor I should go with? I


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you mean you are putting in fields?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Clearing for fields i would try to find a diesel tractor more low end tourque.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

English, it sounds like a good deal, by my areas standards. If you are clearing large trees, you might need a hoe or dozer for rolling stumps. If they are smaller trees, then you could push the trees over with no problem. Is the $3500 the extent of your tractor budget? Buy the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's what Tractordata.com has to say about it. I wouldn't go any smaller than that for brush hog work. You want the weight to keep you stable with the unit out back.


----------

